# Roamio Plus TE4 and 8TB Purlple



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello all... I own a Roamio Plus with 1TB original drive. I recently upgraded to TE4 when I had purchased a new Mini Vox - I wish I hadn't now, but I don't want to downgrade and lose all my programs.

I'd like to upgrade with a WD 8TB purple that I just purchased and preserve all my original content on the new drive. Is this possible or do by following the DIY 10TB Roamio “copy” upgrade instructions using MFSTools 3.3-devel?

I seem to have found inconclusive responses when scanning the forum for this answer. I'd really like to save my programs, so if there's any jeopardy in losing my original drive (IE placing my original drive back into my Tivo if the 8TB upgraded drive does not work properly may potentially trigger a format of that original 1TB drive) I might hold off until more reliable alternatives exist.

Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I think you can still download shows off the Tivo running TE4/Hydra, but you cannot copy them back. Using programs like PyTivo, KMTTG.

You would need to downgrade down to 20.7+/TE3 to do the upgrade to the larger drive. You can then choose to upgrade (downgrade) to TE4 again or not. The Mini should match the version used.


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info ThAbtO.

So right now it's impossible to duplicate and expand a TE4 Roamio drive? Is there a possibility that this will be supported at some point?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

editklink said:


> Thanks for the info ThAbtO.
> 
> So right now it's impossible to duplicate and expand a TE4 Roamio drive? Is there a possibility that this will be supported at some point?


Yes at this time. Once I can integrate the new modifications of MFSTools into an ISO, you should be able to. There is no guarantees that TiVo might do something to invalidate the drive.


----------

